# così



## Quique07

Tengo una duda sobre la palabra "cosí"....

porque yo tenía entendido que cosí era así(español), ya que en una letra de canción que existe en español y en italiano, esas dos palabras son las corespondientes...

italiano: 

il tuo nome in maiuscolo- Laura Pausini

_perché io amo chi sei _
_lo sai_
_noi siamo come vorrei.._

_...come vorrei..._

_*..così* _
_quell´ amore che non hai_
_che non ho voluto mai_
_ormai esiste dentro noi_

tu nombre en mayúsculas- Laura Pausini

_Amo tu forma de ser _
_porque _
_eres parte de mi piel... _

_...eres mi piel... _

_*... Así* _
_ese amor que te negué _
_que no quise darte ayer _
_por fin existe en ti y en mí_

*PERO *en este otro ejemplo cosi quiere decir "tan"


hola!!! me podria decir alguien como se diria en italiano

"eres una persona muy dulce" o "*por ser una persona tan dulce*"?

gracias!!!

La seconda frase si traduce:
*Per essere una persona così dolce.*

perdon si el mensaje esta tan largo....


----------



## sabrinita85

Quique07 said:


> Tengo una duda sobre la palabra "cosí"....
> 
> porque yo tenía entendido que cosí era así(español), ya que en una letra de canción que existe en español y en italiano, esas dos palabras son las co*r*respondientes...
> 
> Hola!!! *¿*me podr*í*a decir alguien como se dir*í*a en italiano
> 
> "eres una persona muy dulce" o "*por ser una persona tan dulce*"?
> 
> Gracias!!!
> 
> La seconda frase si traduce:
> *Per essere una persona così dolce.*
> 
> perd*ó*n si el mensaje est*á* tan largo....



Tienes razón, en algunos casos, '*così*' se traduce con '*tan*', además de '*así*'.
Es un libro *tan *interesante que no consigo dejar de leerlo.
È un libro *così *interessante che non riesco a smettere di leggerlo.

Gracias *por ser una persona tan dulce.*
Grazie per essere una persona *tanto/così* dolce. (Aquí se pueden decir las dos palabras).

Perdón si el mensaje está *tan* largo
Scusate se il messaggio è *così* lungo.


----------



## Outsider

Fíjese: 



Quique07 said:


> "eres una persona muy dulce" o "*por ser una persona (así) tan dulce*"?
> 
> *Per essere una persona così dolce.*


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Tienes razón, en algunos casos, '*así*''così' se traduce con '*tan*', además de '*così*'. 'así'  Un piccolo refuso
> 
> 
> Es un libro *tan *interesante que no consigo dejar de leerlo.
> È un libro *così *interessante che non riesco a smettere di leggerlo.
> 
> Gracias *por ser una persona tan dulce.*
> Grazie per essere una persona *tanto/così* dolce. (Aquí se pueden decir las dos palabras).
> 
> Perdón si el mensaje *es* *tan* largo
> Scusate se il messaggio è *così* lungo.


 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Quique07* 

 
"eres una persona muy dulce" o "*por ser una persona ASÍ DE / tan dulce*"?

*Per essere una persona così dolce.*


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quique07*
> 
> 
> "eres una persona muy dulce" o "*por ser una persona ASÍ DE / tan dulce*"?
> 
> *Per essere una persona così dolce.*


juajujauajauaj
vaya bobada he escrito ... 
Mejor que lo corrija


----------



## Quique07

entonces,

*così *quiere decir *tan* y tambien *así *

gracias a todos,
grazie a tutti,


----------



## sabrinita85

Quique07 said:


> entonces,
> 
> *così *quiere decir *tan* y tambien *así *
> 
> gracias a todos,
> grazie a tutti,


 
Sip


----------



## claudine2006

Quique07 said:


> entonces,
> 
> *così *quiere decir *tan* y tambien *así *
> 
> gracias a todos,
> grazie a tutti,


Exacto. 
Y también más:
¡Qué chico más guapo!


----------



## kitkath

Ok... Entendido todo lo anterior... Ahora:

Hace poco me agregó un chico Italiano que no habla español, y yo no hablo Italiano. Es divertido porque uno aprende con el otro.

Hoy le pregunté:
*¿Por qué?*

y me respondió:
*Così*

¿¿Ahí que quiere decir??


----------



## irene.acler

Hola Kitkath.
Tú simplemente has preguntado "por qué?" o hay otras cosas? Porque así, ese "così" no significa nada!


----------



## sabrinita85

kitkath said:


> Ok... Entendido todo lo anterior... Ahora:
> 
> Hace poco me agregó un chico Italiano que no habla español, y yo no hablo Italiano. Es divertido porque uno aprende con el otro.
> 
> Hoy le pregunté:
> *¿Por qué?*
> 
> y me respondió:
> *Così*
> 
> ¿¿Ahí que quiere decir??


Pero me parece que se contesta de esta manera también en español:

_-¿Por qué lo has hecho?
-Así..._

Pero si eso no es cierto, entonces es un modo para decir "por nada"/"sin un porqué"
_
-¿Por qué lo has hecho?
-Por nada..._


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Pero me parece que se contesta de esta manera también en español:
> 
> _-¿Por qué lo has hecho?
> -Así..._



Questo dialogo non ha molto senso in spagnolo. Forse una risposta possibile sarebbe: "pues porque sí".


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Questo dialogo non ha molto senso in spagnolo. Forse una risposta possibile sarebbe: "pues porque sí".


Ya, en efecto tenía la duda de que no se usase... pero la verdad es que con un amigo mío lo uso, y parece entenderme... *parece...* igual no me entiende.


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Ya, en efecto tenía la duda de que no se usase... pero la verdad es que con un amigo mío lo uso, y parece entenderme... *parece* igual no me entiende.



Non so, alle volte i dialoghi assurdi sono molto interessanti!


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Questo dialogo non ha molto senso in spagnolo. Forse una risposta possibile sarebbe: "pues porque sí".


Sono d'accordo. Non sempre si può tradurre litteralmente dall'italiano. In italiano possiamo rispondere "così", facendo spallucce, ma in spagnolo non ha molto senso.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Sono d'accordo. Non sempre si può tradurre letteralmente dall'italiano. In italiano possiamo rispondere "così", facendo spallucce, ma in spagnolo non ha molto senso.



Un piccolo refuso


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Un piccolo refuso


Grazie.


----------

